# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Pain right below the patella!!!driving me nuts

## Squatman51

I have had this pain since november and it wont go away....i took a week off lifting it didnt get better so i started lifting again, it hurt again so i took 2 weeks off and it hurt again.......any idea how to heal it??? I want to get better this off season for football so im trying to get it better ASAP

----------

